# Falmouth Police make drug bust



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*FALMOUTH* - A man Falmouth Police describe as a major supplier of marijuana on the upper Cape is under arrest after a lengthy investigation by the department's drug task force along with Barnstable and Yarmouth Police. 24-year old Renaldo Andrade of Falmouth was arrested on Thursday. Andrade reportedly had 5 pounds of marijuana worth an estimated $15,000 on the street in his possession during an apparent motor vehicle stop. He was charged with possession with intent to distribute marijuana. Police also nabbed 25-year old John Andrade of East Falmouth (unknown relationship if any) after he allegedly fled from police. He was charged conspiracy to violate controlled substance laws. Also in the vehicle with 25-year old John Lopes of Bourne who was charged with possession with intent to distribute marijuana, and possession of cocaine (subsequent offense). Officers later executed a search warrant at Renaldo Andrade's residence on Laura Road and reported seized what police described as an additional large quantity of marijuana, a 40 caliber Smith & Wesson semi automatic firearm with two loaded clips, a stun gun, fiorinal (a class E substance) and an undisclosed amount of cash. Renaldo Andrade was additionally charged with possession of a large capacity firearm without a permit, possession with intent to distribute marijuana and possession of a stun gun.


----------

